# The UNO wall clock from Botta-Design: the original as a special time-piece.



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

To celebrate the 25th anniversary of the UNO wristwatch, Botta-Design is presenting its one-hand classic in an entirely new form - as a design object for modern living spaces.
 
With its impressive size of 50 centimetres, this unique clock will become the focal point of any room. In conjunction with its simplified and clear form of time display, the clock's generously curved aluminium body induces a sense of serenity and calm.

There is a choice between two movements for the UNO wall clock: an advanced UTS radio-controlled movement that automatically sets and always displays the precise time - or a high-quality and highly accurate quartz movement made by Junghans.

The UNO wall clock is a unique eye-catcher boasting impressive craftsmanship.
Like all Botta-Design watches and clocks, it lives up to the company's motto of "Designed in Germany - Made in Germany".


For more information about the UNO wall clock and all the Botta-Design watch collection, please visit http://botta-design.de/


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Love it and would add it to my wall, would that the Atomic feature worked out of the EU...


----------

